# please help with bxe driver



## wolffnx (Jul 20, 2021)

Hi, I am running with problems in a production server, the server had two ethernet cards bxe0 and bxe1

every 1 day I have this error:

bxe1: ERROR: mbuf alloc fail for fp[00] rx chain (55)

and the server become useless
already increase the value of 
	
	



```
kern.ipc.nmbclusters
```
 but the error persists

any clues? please

btw , the server is hosting a couple of virtualbox machines


----------



## Jose (Jul 20, 2021)

The man page for the bxe(4) driver suggests you contact Qlogic for support. Is this not an option for you?

You might get more information on the failure if you turn on debug on the driver, as described also on the man page.


----------



## wolffnx (Jul 20, 2021)

Jose said:


> *The man page for the bxe(4) driver suggests you contact Qlogic for support. Is this not an option for you?*
> 
> You might get more information on the failure if you turn on debug on the driver, as described also on the man page.



I wish I had time to do that


----------

